# Welsh waxstock :D



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

only 3 days till waxstock and ive got to say im busting for it lol. Are there many heading up from wales.???


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah I'm heading up Sunday morning early


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

My trip starts tomorrow. Misses booked the ricoh hotel a few months back as a birthday treat  . Really looking forward to it


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Make sure you stop by Jay from Obsession Wax- trust me :thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Well im here now in novotel. Friday night, traffic and weather was crap, took 4hrs from the rhondda valleys. Drayton tomorrow then waxstock sunday &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

leaving ponty @7 going up the valley to treherbert then over the mountain:thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

TANNERS said:


> leaving ponty @7 going up the valley to treherbert then over the mountain:thumb:


You might aswel head down the 470 and m4 then monmouth fella,


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Came here yesterday, took us 4 hours due to traffic. Few have showed up today from classic detail. Well thats the shirts they had on anyway, few with waxstock 2014 t shirts on. Im at novotel just up the road from ricoh.


----------

